# Lower cost Bluetooth Option for Eos



## FMinMI (Dec 25, 2009)

I have found a lower-cost option for a handsfree bluetooth option that I wanted to share with the group. I have been wanting to install something in my '08 Eos and was considering the Volk-L system as it is plug and play and high quality but found out that since I did not have the steering wheel buttons, using it was going to be an issue. The other concern was cost -- I wanted to stay below $200 and most packages were at least $75 above that.
In searching eBay I ran across a unit that fit the bill - under $200 shipped and with all the cables to make it plug and play (plus, with Bing Cash and eBay dollars, it actually turned out to be $20 less). I was hesitant about quality but they offered a return option so I decided to give it a try. The unit is called the UBT103 hands free bluetooth kit. What made it attractive is that it comes with a round control dial that is the same size as a cigarette lighter. This made it ideal for me, as I do not smoke and did not want to cut any holes or tape any controllers on the dash. So I removed the lighter from the center console (which can be closed) AND was able to use that same SWITCHED power line to power the device. Sweet! Some pictures are below. It took about 2 hours to install as I am very meticulous. I put the microphone in the same place as the VW version -- in the light panel above the mirror. I used a glue gun to perfectly place it so that the mic pointed to the drivers seat (it is directional). You could also mount it on the dash below the gauges but this would look too non-professional to me...
I then ran the mic wire down the passenger A frame and to the center console. The wiring was indeed plug and play but a mess -- you get more wire than you need -- and it pained me to have to just shove it in there but everything fit fine. For the control box I used Velco and affixed it to the plastic duct that is directly below the tray that housed the cigarette lighter (it was a perfect fit!). Lastly, I pulled out the cigarette lighter (that was a pain -- I could not figure out how they got it in and had to cut two notches in the plastic to get it out) and mounted the control switch in its place.
As for performance, I am VERY pleased. With the top up, there is no problem with hearing the caller, and the caller said they hear NOTHING other than me, even at 70 mph. Even better, with the top down, at up to 40 mph there again is no issue hearing or being heard unless you are going under a bridge (an echo effect). Of course, the unit stops whatever is playing and puts the audio across the car radio system, then resumes the CD or radio once the call ends (it stops the CD at that point, mutes the radio). 
This unit is compatible with voice dialing -- pressing the right button pauses the audio playback and pipes my phone's "say a command' to the radio. I can tell it to "call home, dial 123456789, etc...". If a call comes in, it again pauses the audio playback and says the phone number (assuming it is not restricted). I accept by pressing the left button. 
I can mute the call by pressing the center button and control the audio level by pressing the top and bottom buttons. All in all, I found it to be a good investment so far. 
There is one minor annoyance -- every time I start the car the unit tries to pair with a phone. This means the radio playback is paused for about 5 to 10 seconds and then beeps when done. It would have been nice if they could have figured out a way to do this covertly. 
Also, I did find I can stream audio from my phone to the stereo BUT the quality was not that great. I don't care however, as that was not why I bought it.
Any way, for those who would like a lower-cost option, I think you will find this much better than units that clip to the sunvisor or hand on your ear.


----------



## New 2 EOS (Nov 10, 2010)

*New EOS owner looking for bluetooth answers*

In mid May we bought a 'used' '09 EOS 2.0T (Lux) from a Chevy dealer. It was stated that the car had bluetooth (and seeing the steering wheel I was convinced that it did). Imagine our consternation when we learned that the MFSW was standard on the car, but bluetooth was not.
After much searching we find that the U.S. models do have an OEM option (depending on the model year the option codes are 9W2, 9W3, 9W7). We went to the local VW dealer to get this installed. Again consternation. They will only install Volk-L (this is OEM VW!!! they say). Many days of discussion (since we had to explain to the service man what the 9W3 option meant) and they offered to e-mail VW asking whether the 9W3 could be retrofitted. Five weeks later, still no answer.
We have been informed that the U.S. models are manufactured differently than the Euro models. It is said that the Euro models have a single wiring harness for everything, and the U.S. models have specialized harnesses based upon the options installed. If this is so, here begins the questions I am trying to get answered.
Can the 9W3 option be retrofitted? How much trouble is this retrofit? We have found on the internet what is claimed to be the 9W3 option 'kit' (1Z0 035 729B) from a seller in Poland. It is said to be 'plug-n-play'. Does anyone have any experience with this?
If the 9W3 option can not be retrofitted, which of the aftermarket units is most recommended? Again, on the internet we have found information on the Parrot CK series of handsfree units (but it doesn't interface with the MFD; red or white), and the Fiscon Basic (since there is not a nav system in the car). It appears that the Fiscon unit has more functionality (and is more inline with the description of the OEM 9W3). Now we find this post with an interesting setup for handsfree phoning. Does this interface with the MFD? Is it limited to white, or will it interface with the red?
The information is only a couple of months old, and we are looking for more up to date information/recommendations.
Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------

